# Các loại núm ti dành cho bé theo độ tuổi



## buiphihung93 (22/7/20)

Nhiều mẹ khi chọn mua *núm ti* bằng cao su gây mùi khiến bé khó chịu, hay chọn núm vú quá cứng khiến bé khó bú, bú ít.. điều này khiến các mẹ lo lắng không biết làm sao để chọn được núm vú phù hợp với độ tuổi của trẻ để giúp bé bú ngon và an toàn. Những gợi ý thiết thực về việc chọn núm ti cho bé tập ti bình dưới đây sẽ giúp các mẹ đỡ bối rối khi bước vào hành trình nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ hoặc nuôi bộ một cách thuận lợi và vui khỏe nhất cho cả bé và mẹ.






*Núm ti cho bé tập bú bình phù hợp độ tuổi*

Các giai đoạn phổ biến nhất các mẹ cho bé tập bú bình thay vì ti mẹ trực tiếp toàn thời gian là lúc bé được tròn 6 tháng, đây là lúc mẹ không ở nhà để chăm sóc bé mà thay vào đó các bé được nuôi bộ hoặc dùng sữa mẹ trong bình mẹ vắt ra để trữ sẵn cho bé. Nếu mẹ dùng bình sữa cho bé  6 tháng thì núm ti cho bé cũng là loại phù hợp với tốc độ bú của bé, thông thường sẽ là loại núm ti cỡ M và có tốc độ dòng chảy tương đối nhanh hoặc với bé gái có lực bú yếu hơn thì sẽ chọn loại núm ti có tốc độ chảy trung bình. Một số bé háu ăn thì mẹ nên chọn loại núm ti chữ thập giúp kiểm soát tốc độ chảy sữa, tránh khiến bé bị sặc sữa do bé hút quá mạnh.

*Các dấu hiệu nhắc nhở Mẹ đã đến lúc thay núm ty cho Bé*

Núm ty đã bị ngả màu đục hơn so với trước đây

Sau một khoảng thời gian sử dụng, núm ty sẽ bị chuyển sang trạng thái bị đục. Nếu Mẹ thấy sử dụng được trên 3 tháng núm ty có sự biến dạng thì nên thay núm mới cho Bé.

_- _Núm vú bị dính lại hoặc phồng lên và không ra sữa.
Mẹ có thể kiểm tra chất lượng của núm bình thông qua kiểm tra theo dõi màu của núm. Trường hợp thấy núm bình nhạt màu, núm phồng lên, phần cao su phồng mềm, khi bé mút sữa thì núm bị bẹp lại khiến sữa không chảy ra được. Các dấu hiệu này là thông báo đến Mẹ rằng chiếc núm vú này không thể dùng được nữa rồi.

_- _Sữa chảy ra thành dòng và không chảy đều
Thông thường dòng sữa đi qua núm ty sẽ chảy ra theo kiểu nhỏ giọt. Nhưng nếu mẹ nhận thấy sữa tuôn ra thành dòng thì có nghĩa là núm vú có vấn đề vì khi đó đầu núm đã quá to so với mức bình thường, có thể khiến Bé bị sặc sữa.

_- _Thay núm ty cho bé khi cần nâng size
Bình sữa dùng bao lâu thì thay còn tùy thuộc vào sự phát triển của bé. Sự phát triển của bé sơ sinh tỉ lệ thuận với sức bú mút và khẩu phần ăn. Bé càng nhiều tháng tuổi thì mỗi cữ sữa bé ăn càng nhiều và lực bú khỏe hơn. Vì vậy mẹ theo dõi tình trạng ăn của bé để thay bình và núm ty có size lớn hơn cho phù hợp với nhu cầu ăn của bé. Mẹ có thể tham khảo cách chọn núm ty theo độ tuổi mà Pigeon vừa mách ở trên.

Để bảo đảm rằng luôn có những lựa chọn đúng và an toàn khi mua, sử dụng bình sữa cho con mẹ cần dựa vào các tiêu chí sau:

Tốt nhất mẹ nên sử dụng bình thủy tinh cho bé, nếu muôn sử dụng bình nhựa thì chọn loại bình BPA-free.
Không nên trữ sữa trong bình nhựa mà hãy pha xong là cho bé bú ngay, trong trường hợp sữa còn thừa thì nên đổ bỏ chứ không để dành để cho bé bú tiếp.
Khi thấy bình có dấu hiệu bị xuống màu và traaufy xước thì mẹ nên thay bình mới cho bé để bảo đảm an toàn sức khỏe.
Mẹ không nên đun nóng bình khi đang chứa sữa.
Không nên cho bình nhựa vào máy rửa chén hoặc lò vi sóng vì như thế sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ sản sinh các hóa chất và bisphenol A khi đun nóng.

Hiện trên thị trường có rất nhiều núm ti được bán với các thương hiệu khác nhau, chính vì vậy các mẹ cần tham khảo trước khi mua để tránh tình trạng núm ti không đạt chuẩn mau hư và giá thành cao.

Xem thêm: [1000+] Núm ty, ty ngậm silicon an toàn cho bé, bảng giá 7/2020


----------

